# Disc Golf in Downtown Asheville, NC!



## vonDrehle (May 31, 2012)

Every year after the Mountain Disc Golf Experience disc golf tournament the top 4 Pros play Urban Skins in Downtown Asheville, NC.  I have played in the tournament and watched Urban Skins 4 or 5 times now and always enjoy it.  Some of the pics I used a different WB just so they wouldn't be so repetitive.  

I put the pics on Facebook as well as photobucket so you can check them out either way .

Facebook: MDGE 2012 Urban Skins
Photobucket: MDGE 2012 Urban Skins

Here are a few of them.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 4, 2012)

No yays or nays?


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 8, 2012)

Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 8, 2012)

They really don't tell me anything other than people standing around, Without your description of the activity I would say they, well, the same thing, people just standing around.  Point and shoot without thought.  So that would be a penny and a nay.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 8, 2012)

So you don't understand it therefore it stinks?  Ok...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 8, 2012)

You wanted an honest opinion on the four pictures you posted and I gave you one based on the pictures that you posted, if you can't take an opinion of what you post without crying that you didn't get to hear, "these are amazing frisby pictures" then don't post them.  How does  people standing on the roof of a building with a tiny speck of a disc  visable say anything, or as you shot it, make a good image?   See the girl on her knees shooting towards the player in image 2, that's the shooting point, not the back of the guys head.  In the last image the guy standing on the steps behind the basket with the little point and shoot, he is in a better place.  

I understand the game, I have played the game. I also understood your explanation of what it was, you used a different white balance some they wouldn't be repetitive, however they are repetitive, as you said, it stinks.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, didn't mean to strike a nerve.  Though from how you ended your first comment I can see you are a very "friendly" person.

In your first comment you said the pictures were just of people standing around.  You do realize they are playing in the middle of downtown.  And I got that angle of the building so you could see they were throwing from the top of a building and not a low terrace.  You know it's not often you see a professional sport being played off a building.  And I apologize if my wanting to get the city in some of the pictures and not just the golfers faces offended you in any way.  If you had taken the time to look at the other images you would see I got every angle I could in the limited amount of time it took them to move the basket to the next hole position.  Next time before telling someone they don't know where to stand maybe look at all the photos in the series?  Or better yet, try not to be an a-hole.  I have found most people appreciate it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good for you.  I re-track my comments, these really are amazing professional frisby golf pictures.  You posted 4 pictures, I looked at 4 pictures, and I made a comment on the 4 pictures. But seriously, they are really amazing professional frisby golf pictures.  I suppose that was why you were begging someone, anyone, to comment on them, and when you get a comment that you don't like, you take offence to it.  Don't beg for comments.

What kind of feedback were you looking for? if these weren't your photos, would you say they were amazing, great, outstanding.  What were you expecting?


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I wasn't looking for, "Point and shoot without thought" without a decent explanation as to why you would say that other than, "It looks like people standing around". 

Yes, 2 bumps in 8 days is really begging. 

And it's disc golf...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 8, 2012)

And yet 191 views and no comments.  Oh sorry, yes, frisby is a brand name.  People on the roof of a building, two obese people standing at the bottom, and unless you really look, you can see a disc, it's people standing around.  I just showed the first picture to my son, his best guess was, "looks like people working on the roof" 

I could also add that the horzion line in the second one isn't straight, also guessing that if this was as important as you believe it to be, you weren't playing with the white balance, but just missed the exposures on some of these.  I assume that you have posted the four best that you shot.  I do like the swell black border around them though.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 8, 2012)

And I just picked four I assumed people on a photo forum liked looking at pictures so they would look at the gallery.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess everyone else likes them because they haven't added any comments. Tell ya what, I'll go have a look at your album, maybe you just overlooked the best ones.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well you sold yourself short on this, you really have to learn how to edit, there are at least 10 in your gallery that are way better, and cropped correctly, would have told the story without anything more than "disc golf downtown"  A final set of words from a guy that's been in this business for a long time, "always pick the best, because it only takes one bad one to ruin the rest"


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2012)

Faces, and the expressions on those faces, are the grail of action sports shooting, because those faces and expressions show the intensity, dedication, hard work, and determination of the players.

Backs of heads (2 & 4) and participants that have so little scale in the image (1 & 3) that they become at best tertiary or quantenary image elements that are essentially faceless, fall well short of the action sports grail.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 9, 2012)

So you would  limit the field of the event to the athlete and not what the athlete is accomplishing?  For #1 would you rather see the face of the thrower, which is seen in many other images, or the complete view of what he is trying to accomplish?  Of course I know now people only critique images you posted and don't bother looking at others :/...  Here is the other view, which is very similar to other photos in the gallery I posted.



And from my gallery here is #3 only showing the golfer and not the wall of windows behind him.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry, but until I Read your comment about the first shot being them playing off the building I thought it was just a snapshot of spectators on top of a building.  In fact, had the title of this topic not been about disc golf I'm not sure I would have noticed the disc in any of the shots except for #4 and the last one in post #15.

I don't know anything about the game itself, but somehow you need to find a way to emphasize what is going on without having to explain it.  Perhaps a shot of a player just as he releases the disc or something.  Perhaps cropping #4 so that it shows the player, the disc, and the basket and isn't half background clutter.  All I know is that a little bitty disc gets lost in a sea of background very easily and if these were hanging on a wall I would have absolutely no clue what most of them were except urban street shots of some city.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok ok ok...I found the problem.  Even fancy disc golf competitions on tops of buildings are really really boring?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 10, 2012)

vonDrehle said:


> So you would  limit the field of the event to the athlete and not what the athlete is accomplishing?  For #1 would you rather see the face of the thrower, which is seen in many other images, or the complete view of what he is trying to accomplish?  Of course I know now people only critique images you posted and don't bother looking at others :/...  Here is the other view, which is very similar to other photos in the gallery I posted.
> 
> View attachment 10959
> 
> And from my gallery here is #3 only showing the golfer and not the wall of windows behind him.



Did you read my post about picking only the best shots?  These two aren't much better than the first four you posted.  As for people not looking at galleries, the majority would only go to the galleries if the they saw photos that inspired them enough to want to see more.  This goes back to posting only your best, I didn't really want to see anything else based on the quality of the first four.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 10, 2012)

I was responding to *someone else* and showing examples as to what I was talking about. So again please read before posting your opinions, which at this point I don't even care about. The first one is not my photo it is the girls picture you were so adamant about having a better position than me.  The other one is the same picture as #3.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Sorry, but until I Read your comment about the first shot being them playing off the building I thought it was just a snapshot of spectators on top of a building.  In fact, had the title of this topic not been about disc golf I'm not sure I would have noticed the disc in any of the shots except for #4 and the last one in post #15.
> 
> I don't know anything about the game itself, but somehow you need to find a way to emphasize what is going on without having to explain it.  Perhaps a shot of a player just as he releases the disc or something.  Perhaps cropping #4 so that it shows the player, the disc, and the basket and isn't half background clutter.  All I know is that a little bitty disc gets lost in a sea of background very easily and if these were hanging on a wall I would have absolutely no clue what most of them were except urban street shots of some city.



The photos I picked were more focused on the urban aspect of what was happening as I thought that is what was unique about the event.  On a regular disc golf course those type of shots aren't even possible to get.

 I know from now on to only post the "good" pics to the forum.  I have 79 pictures and people keep critiquing the ones I showed when I have done the exact things they are saying within the gallery.  I was trying to show off the event and get comments about the event not necessarily the 4 pics I posted.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 10, 2012)

You are the type that believes that you are better than you are and no amount of comments will ever make you happy unless they are candy coated.  All your family and friends tell you how great you are and when you get some honest opinion from a professional photographer you will argue the fact.  You just own a camera, and that's all.  You did document a unique event going on downtown, that's all, and I guess that that this is the best you can do, so be happy, it doesn't mean that you can't improve your photographic skills, improving your "I'm great attitude" would be the first step.  Be happy anyone has taken the time to comment, no one else gives a crap.  Maybe you can get a friend to join the forum and toss some praise your way.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 10, 2012)

vonDrehle said:


> The photos I picked were more focused on the urban aspect of what was happening as I thought that is what was unique about the event.  On a regular disc golf course those type of shots aren't even possible to get.
> 
> I know from now on to only post the "good" pics to the forum.  I have 79 pictures and people keep critiquing the ones I showed when I have done the exact things they are saying within the gallery.  I was trying to show off the event and get comments about the event not necessarily the 4 pics I posted.


If you post four photographs for comment then those ARE the photographs that people are going to comment on, not those in a gallery somewhere else.  People aren't going to go to Flickr or some other gallery site to see more of the same unless the photographs you post are good enough to entice them to do so.

The four that you posted were rather uninteresting as far as the event goes.  They may have shown downtown Asheville, a couple of them might even have shown people playing disc golf, but there was nothing in those four photographs that would have given me the impression that it was an unusual, unique or important event.  All I saw, at most, was a couple of guys throwing a Frisbee.

Look at them honestly and tell me I'm wrong.  The first one shows a building with some guys standing on top, nothing more.  Oh, wait, maybe that little dot about the size of dust on a sensor has something to do with the shot.  The second: A guy throwing a Frisbee in downtown Anywhere, USA.  The third shot: The side of a building with some people at the bottom of it.  The fourth: A guy playing disc golf somewhere with a bunch of people watching.

How you choose to present your photographs is, of course, up to you.  These four, to tell the honest truth, do not stand on their own.  They were just not interesting enough to entice me to look at the remainder of the gallery.  After reading these posts I did look through it and there are some that are far more interesting than these are.  Number 58, for example, also shows the urban aspect of the event but the viewer can at least tell that it is an organized disc golf event and not just the side of a building.

Just my 2-cents worth.  Take it as you will.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 10, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> You are the type that believes that you are better than you are and no amount of comments will ever make you happy unless they are candy coated. All your family and friends tell you how great you are and when you get some honest opinion from a professional photographer you will argue the fact. You just own a camera, and that's all. You did document a unique event going on downtown, that's all, and I guess that that this is the best you can do, so be happy, it doesn't mean that you can't improve your photographic skills, improving your "I'm great attitude" would be the first step. Be happy anyone has taken the time to comment, no one else gives a crap. Maybe you can get a friend to join the forum and toss some praise your way.



Seriously now you are making accusations about my character.  Someone makes a decent comment and critique and I try and continue the discussion about it and you jump in say that more pics I posted are terrible again without giving any helpful critique.  All you have done is make negative comments without giving any sort of helpful information that I could use.  Perhaps you were having a bad day but the fact that you would come to a thread and say, "Point and shoot without thought" and not give any helpful information tells me enough about you that regardless of your skills I would rather have opinions from others.
 


SCraig said:


> vonDrehle said:
> 
> 
> > The photos I picked were more focused on the urban aspect of what was happening as I thought that is what was unique about the event. On a regular disc golf course those type of shots aren't even possible to get.
> ...



I wasn't try to argue for them before was just stating my mindset for picking those particular shots.  I thought the first one was really cool because you don't see professionals playing off the top of a building very often but I can understand how others don't see that and just see a building. Thanks for giving helpful critique and advice.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 10, 2012)

How can you tell that they are professionals standing on the top of a roof, where in the photo does it say that? It shows some people on the roof of a building? As a stand alone photo, that is all it shows, nothing more. There is little that can be said about the photo, the exposure is fine, the composition is fine, I'm sure the people are fine, the building looks fine.  If you take away your explanation of what it is, what would you say about this photo that makes it a good photo?

About your character, you are one that called me an A-hole twice in this thread, one time removed by the admin.  That says a lot about your character, you can't deal with anything negative. If you want me to break each photo down into what is technically wrong, I can do that, but the bottom line is that you still wouldn't like what you'd be reading.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 10, 2012)

Was just calling a spade a spade.  You honestly think stopping by a thread and just saying, "Point and shoot without thought" is friendly or helpful in any way at all?  And in my last post I said I could see why people would not see that in the image.  Why are you running in circles still bashing it?  I  understood the first 20 times you said it, it is just a picture of people on a building...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it time to break out the Meme's and Videos?


----------



## rdubb1031 (Jun 10, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> You are the type that believes that you are better than you are and no amount of comments will ever make you happy unless they are candy coated.  All your family and friends tell you how great you are and when you get some honest opinion from a professional photographer you will argue the fact.  You just own a camera, and that's all.  You did document a unique event going on downtown, that's all, and I guess that that this is the best you can do, so be happy, it doesn't mean that you can't improve your photographic skills, improving your "I'm great attitude" would be the first step.  Be happy anyone has taken the time to comment, no one else gives a crap.  Maybe you can get a friend to join the forum and toss some praise your way.



I'm going to jump in on the OP's behalf... you are what is wrong with this forum.  You are not the Allknowing so why don't you leave this thread and let the OP get some valuabe comments and not your negative crap.  

There sure are a handful of people on this forum who feel that belittling you is the only way to give C&C and this is BS.  I'm on this forum to learn. If every teacher in this world "taught" the same way you do what kind of society would we live in?  Quit trying to sell me that your poor attitude is acceptable, because its not. 

Sorry OP this stuff has gotten to me lately and i'd hate for you to lose the opportunity to pick up some pointers beccause of this guy.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 10, 2012)

And we're off.....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> And we're off.....



Yup!

Two people for the ignore list.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 10, 2012)

We should start opening a pool to see at what comment number these threads get closed.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 11, 2012)

rdubb1031 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you offer the Op your valuable comments about his photos then? I'd be interested in your positive comments. If I hurt VonDrehle's feeling then I am sorry, I did step outside just comments on the photos and  made some comments about his personal attitude.  My original post regarding just the photos was met with a conflict started by the op.  On this forum there are so many that find any negative comments regarding what they post as a personal attack on their abilities, and are only looking for the sugar sweet.

So rdubb1031 I would really like to hear what you think of the four photos posted.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 11, 2012)

You made a comment ending with a smart a** remark, "So that would be a penny and a nay."  And I said, "So you don't understand it therefore it stinks? Ok..."

It should have ended there.  Instead you post a paragraph saying that I was crying about what I didn't get to hear.  How  does saying, "So you don't understand it therefor it stinks? Ok" institute, " if you can't take an opinion of what you post without crying that you didn't get to hear, "these are amazing frisby pictures" then don't post them" 

 Off the bat you are making acusations that I am crying about my photos when I have given you no reason to attack me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm done with this one, I've moved on to comments on some other posted pictures.  I believe that I apologized for not just commenting on your photos and did add personal comments that should not have been added. I should have just let my original comment stand.  Your pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes and your sarcastic and backhanded apologies are much appreciated...


----------

